# Grandpa is hosting thanksgiving dinner at his new home



## Lon (Oct 31, 2017)

I am pleased and delighted that I can host 17 members of my family for a traditional Thanksgiving Dinner at my new residence.                                    The dinner will be held in the PRIVATE DINING ROOM at Oakmont that can accomodate 25 people. In years past my deceased wife would do the Thanksgiving Dinner or I would be a guest of a family member.


http://www.oakmontoffresno.com/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2017)

Sounds like a great way to celebrate Thanksgiving and have a housewarming at the same time!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2017)

Sounds like an episode of "Blueblood"!  Have fun!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2017)

How ideal! You'll have a blast.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 1, 2017)

Sounds wonderful, Lon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 1, 2017)

Whose cooking Lon or are you using a catering service?


----------



## Lon (Nov 1, 2017)

Catered Jim--0akmont has their own kitchen,chef &cooks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2017)

Sounds perfect Lon, fun get together! :coolthumb:


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 1, 2017)

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 1, 2017)

That sounds like a great way to celebrate, Lon. Everyone gets together, eats good food and no one is exhausted from cooking and clean-up duties.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 2, 2017)

Lon, when do you have your surgery?


----------



## Lon (Nov 2, 2017)

Cochlear Implant surgery in 14 more days  November 16th


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 2, 2017)

Lon said:


> Cochlear Implant surgery in 14 more days  November 16th



Wishing you a noisy Thanksgiving dinner!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 2, 2017)

I hope you have a wonderful dinner in your new home and that your implant surgery goes well also. I am very interested since I also have a hearing problem.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 2, 2017)

Lon said:


> Cochlear Implant surgery in 14 more days  November 16th


Great!  Just in time to enjoy the conversations with your family.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 2, 2017)

Can any outsiders come  you know....those uninvited guests ...no all jokes aside Lon your new abode looks very comfortable


----------

